
Memetic Epidemiology (analysis of the Cook's Source story) - joshuacc
http://meyerweb.com/eric/thoughts/2010/11/05/memetic-epidemiology/
======
apike
_Interesting. In one case, a content creator who calls for vigorous defense of
copyright is attacked for it. In another, a violator of copyright is attacked.
How many of the people who Wall-bombed Cooks Source’s Facebook page were also
cheering the anonymous crackers who harassed Gene Simmons? Why the
disconnect?_

People take the side of the Cook's Source copyright victim but not the RIAA
because of two things: support for the little guy, and money.

In the Cook's Source case, a company was violating "the little guy"'s
copyright for monetary gain. In the RIAA case, the little guys are flaunting
copyright for personal use.

